# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Reduciendo el Área Utilizada en una Hoja

## ExcelTip

¿Por qué es importante reducir el área utilizada?

La Barra de desplazamiento vertical se hace más pequeña cuando el área utilizada de una hoja es más grande (como se muestra en las imágenes), haciéndose incómodo su uso. 

Reduciendo el tamaño del área utilizada también se reduce el tamaño del libro.

Para reducir el área utilizada:
1.Encuentre la última celda que contenga datos en la hoja. 
2.Elimine todas las filas posteriores a esta celda, así como también todas las columnas que no contengan datos ubicadas a la derecha de esta celda (vea Consejo #250).
3.Presione

----------

